# Riding both english and western?



## TheBayArabian (Jul 15, 2012)

What are you opinions of riding both english and western(not at the same time obviously...). I was thinking about taking lessons in both; is this a bad/silly idea? I already know how to ride western and want to keep taking lessons in it but I also what to try riding in an english saddle also. Let me know what you think.

Also, just so no one gets confused I don't own a horse. I would be riding a lesson horse.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I think it is a good idea. It will give you a different perspective and you may find some things you want to bring over to your western riding. I mostly ride with an Aussie-style saddle, but when I ride in a western saddle I adopt a more forward seat for fast trots or fast canters, while using a more traditional western seat when using a relaxed jog. That seems to make my horses happier.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

I think it is a good idea too! I grew up in Germany and jumped a lot, taking english riding lessons and that for about 15 years. Came to Canada and started riding western now too. But still need to get in my english saddle and riding from time to time. It is a different way of riding but I think it is a good idea to learn different things...


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think its better to establish a decent seat and comfort level in one first then add in more. When you're new, you don't have the muscle memory or the knowledge to do the things proper for the discipline as easily as someone who already has riding experience does. 

Start with one, when you're cantering around without holding on or flopping around try the other.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Dancing -- the OP already rides western so english is the add-on. The OP isn't trying both new off the bat.

I think it's a great idea. I have never taken lessons (I'd love too though), but I rode both English and Western for a couple of years. Eventually, I swung to Western and stayed there. The Crosby is up for sale!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I ride and show both. Not as often as I used to since I'm mainly focusing on barrel racing now, but I find it a wonderful thing for both you and your horse to try new things and keep it "fresh".

Besides, both disciplines require the same amount of horsemanship and sense.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I ride both, show in both, take lessons in both, although I do prefer English, I would never give up riding Western.


----------



## TheBayArabian (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, thanks for your comments! It has motivated me to look into it more and see if there is any place close to me that I can take english riding lessons (the place I take my western lessons only does western).


----------



## DoubleS (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm a western rider. Always have been, probably always will be. However, I decided to take up riding English a little on the side, because it looks good to have an all around horse and to be an all around rider.
That being said, I can't BELIEVE how much my own Western equitation has improved just by riding English, too. Many Western riders like me develop a nasty chair seat among other bad habits which riding English totally helps. English riding completely helped my balance and alignment in my Western saddle, not to mention my heels :lol:. 
I'm not saying either one is better, but one definitely helps the other. I think EVERY rider at least should know how ride both. You should definitely take lessons in both!


----------



## SilverPanda (Apr 9, 2012)

Piggybacking off of this thread...if I've been in training with a horse for WP, will it throw him off and/or delay our training if every once in a while we ride English? No jumping, just basics.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I ride and show everything from reining to eventing to hunters to pleasure. It's a great idea to develop further as a rider.

Silver Panda, I don't see a problem with it. It will be a good opportunity to teach him to extend his gaits and be a more versatile horse.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

I was an avid team proper and cutter/Reiner, I then got a job at a dressage barn and started riding there. The dressage made a world of difference to my seat and learned cool things that I now pass through to all my horses. I reccomend it 100% both have there strong suits and learning new things is never a bad thing when it comes to horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HighstepperLove (Aug 6, 2012)

Absolutely do both! I think you can learn a lot from both. I started my first lessons on jumpers at 5/6 years old, then moved to Saddlebreds and rode saddleseat pleasure and equitation from about 8 until I was in college. I rode western at camps in the summer time and then broke my last horse before the one now in both western and saddleseat. My horse now is broke western.. I'm seriously considering throwing a saddleseat saddle on her and teaching her both. I think it's great to learn different disciplines and techniques!!! Makes for a more rounded horseman.. and horse.


----------



## luv my horse hinke (Aug 7, 2012)

good idea


----------

